# Yahoo Morritts Owners Forum, what's the deal?



## jgirvine (Jun 15, 2006)

Anybody got a clue what is going on with the Yahoo Group Morritt's Tortuga Club Owners?  I was a member, and now suddenly I am not, and I can not get a response from the moderator.  Any idea what is going on?


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jun 15, 2006)

Don't have a clue....I'm a member also and I had no problem....


----------



## Gary & Susie (Jun 16, 2006)

If you post anything that the forum owner does not like or agree with, she will ban you from the forum.  That happened to us also.  Tried to re-register and she denied us access to that forum.  I guess if you own at Morritt's and you like it there, don't say so on the Yahoo Forum or you will be deleted.


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2006)

Gary & Susie said:
			
		

> If you post anything that the forum owner does not like or agree with, she will ban you from the forum.  That happened to us also.  Tried to re-register and she denied us access to that forum.  I guess if you own at Morritt's and you like it there, don't say so on the Yahoo Forum or you will be deleted.



Well, that explains that.  I do try to stay positive.  Kind of makes the Yahoo site worthless for information.   I guess the description they listed under the Yahoo Groups Sign up page is misleading...."A place for Morritt's Tortuga Club owners to share information."


----------



## Floridaski (Jun 17, 2006)

We could always start anoher site - people who do not hate current management.  Anytime I try to post a remotely postive view of the resort - it does not go on the board.  Bet if I ranted about how unhappy I was or about a lawsuit etc... it would be posted.  There are people involved in that site that have vested interests in a another resort - I bet you can guess where.  It happens to be very close to Morritts - so to me that discredits some the postings.  Anyway, it is not a public site since they censor anything that does concur with their views.  I always got a chuckle out of the old Morritts site, it was always good for a midnight laugh.  To bad the new Yahoo site will allow only one side of the issues to be posted.  I have had at least 4 or 5 messages not posted.  I have even stopped trying!


----------



## caribbean (Jun 17, 2006)

I beg to differ. I personnally know the person who started the website and maintains it. The individual owns at only one timeshare on Cayman and it is Morritt's Tortuga Club. They have no interest in any other resort. They have valid economic  questions of the management of Morritt's as I did before I was fortunate to sell my week. If I were still an owner, my name would also be on that legal suit of owners asking for information. I made numerous requests for financial information to management which went repeatedly unanswered by Morritt's management. It is in the best interest of ALL OWNERS to have this information uncovered and to get to the bottom of the insurance issues. All owners should be supportive of finding out the answers to the financial operations that could benefit you financially.


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2006)

caribbean said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. I personnally know the person who started the website and maintains it. The individual owns at only one timeshare on Cayman and it is Morritt's Tortuga Club. They have no interest in any other resort. They have valid economic  questions of the management of Morritt's as I did before I was fortunate to sell my week. If I were still an owner, my name would also be on that legal suit of owners asking for information. I made numerous requests for financial information to management which went repeatedly unanswered by Morritt's management. It is in the best interest of ALL OWNERS to have this information uncovered and to get to the bottom of the insurance issues. All owners should be supportive of finding out the answers to the financial operations that could benefit you financially.



I have no clue if anybody involved with the Yahoo Forum site has other interest on the island.  I have no problem with people who want answers.  I do have a problem with those who advertise the Yahoo Forum as open to all owners and then to limit it to only those who only agree with them, lets just say that is not the way I do business.


----------



## ralphd (Jun 18, 2006)

caribbean said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. I personnally know the person who started the website and maintains it. The individual owns at only one timeshare on Cayman and it is Morritt's Tortuga Club. They have no interest in any other resort. They have valid economic  questions of the management of Morritt's as I did before I was fortunate to sell my week. If I were still an owner, my name would also be on that legal suit of owners asking for information. I made numerous requests for financial information to management which went repeatedly unanswered by Morritt's management. It is in the best interest of ALL OWNERS to have this information uncovered and to get to the bottom of the insurance issues. All owners should be supportive of finding out the answers to the financial operations that could benefit you financially.



Patty,

Don't think he was commenting on the things that you reference above.
Looks as if the people that hollered about the freedom to post anything on the Morritt's forum are now censoring people on their forum. They at least received several warnings on the Morritt's forum before their privileges were withdrawn and were reinstated at least one time. 
No one has commented about the problems at the resort in this thread.


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 18, 2006)

Is anyone interested in what got me banned? 
After the last owners meeting, Marian posted a short synaposis of the meeting.  I submitted a post thanking him.  It was never posted.  Then about 3 weeks ago we got back from a stay in Aruba.  I wrote and submitted a post letting the other members know that Robin in the Morritt's office had done a trade for us to the Costa Linda in Aruba, and what a great trade it was and how pleased we were with letting her handle the trade.  That information never got posted and then I can no longer sign into the site as I am "NO longer a member".......


----------



## Floridaski (Jun 18, 2006)

Does not surprise me at all, I tried to post our good experiences with Morritts management.  Guess, what they never got posted!  I wonder why?  I was very happy with the way the folks in the states took care of us, we live in Florida and really do not want to go back to Morritts until the construction is done.  Yes, I do think they will finish what they have started.  So we banked our 2006 week, first they deposited a Sept week.  I could not pull much of anything with that week.  I called and requested a Feb-March since I had prepaid my MF.  Well guess what they gave me - Presidents week prebanked in RCI, since the year prior.  Needless to say, I have one of the best trading weeks possible.  Guess how I got this - by being polite and communicating my needs.  If you call in Feb-March for a space bank, pre pay MF, then you should get a Feb-March week, if one is within the RCI system.  I know this news will not make somebody happy - but I plan my vacations 18 to 24 months out.  I knew that we did not want to go in 2006 or 2007.  I rented my 2007 week out to a very nice couple.  They wanted to go in Feb 2007, guess what - I was of course able to get a Feb week for them.  I of course had to prepay MF.  But, it was not an unpleasant experience at all.  I do not lose money on MF and they get several weeks in Cayman.  So, when I tried to post any of these expereinces, they were not put on the site.  I gave up on the Yahoo site.  It in my view is not a public site, why - who really knows.


----------



## Poobah (Jun 19, 2006)

All,

I am a member of the Yahoo Forum and didn't realize that people were being kicked off the Forum. I think there are two perspectives here and they should be separated. The first is the way the owners were treated by Morritts after Ivan. There were some questions about fiduciary integrity e.g. the use of the MF and the Special Assessment monies. Techically they should only be used to rebuild the resort, nothing else. They were not a slush fund to be used for anything else e.g. the shopping mall. The fact that Lloyds of London was not willing to settle the claim raised questions. The fact that Morritts obligated its owners to significant financial liability by raising the deductible and not disclosing this to the owners raised a few eyebrows. Then the Morritts site was shut down and the owners relegated to the mushroom patch.:annoyed: 

The second perspective is staying at Morritts and having a great time. Posts like this should be allowed on the site. I don't think that positive posts detract from the Forum. They show progress is being made.  We want progress!!!!

Morritts is adopting "The end justifies the means" attitude. Some owners are saying "I don't think so!" If the arbitration results in less than the insured amount, it is going to get ugly because the owners are going to get hit with another special assessment to make up the difference. That is going to be real "interesting" to say the least

When the resort is totally rebuilt it will be great. The "we are family" attitude will probably never be the same, but good times will be had once again.

I bought just three weeks before Ivan arrived. I banked 2005, will no doubt bank 2006, as I have been unable to get the week we want. I am not optimistic about getting in in 2007. 

JMHO.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Htoo0 (Jun 20, 2006)

Poobah, great post, I totally agree.
Morritts could have avoided the forum problem by leaving theirs open.  As it was 'owners only', it's not like the outside world could read the negative posts.  And those who didn't like those posts could have simply not read them.  But I think the actions of Morritts speak volumes about how they feel about the 'owners'. All that can be done now is wait out the results of the insurance settlement.  Hope it all works out.


----------



## Floridaski (Jun 20, 2006)

The current question is WHY postive posts or owners that are not unhappy or angry with Morritts do not get thier posts placed on the current Yahoo site.  It does not appear to be a public site - that is the current question.  Regardless of what Morritts did with their web site, there is the Yahoo site.  If you look at the posting history, folks have stopped using it - wonder why?


----------



## AnneG (Jun 20, 2006)

I think it is time to start a NEW Forum open to ALL interested in the Morritt's Resorts......All Are Welcome....  Please join, and pass the word to anyone interested....Let's get this going... http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MorrittsTortugaResort/


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 20, 2006)

AnneG said:
			
		

> I think it is time to start a NEW Forum open to ALL interested in the Morritt's Resorts......All Are Welcome....  Please join, and pass the word to anyone interested....Let's get this going... http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MorrittsTortugaResort/




Good Idea.....I'm in......
Wish I had the email of other Morritt's owners.
Jac


----------



## RMitchell (Jun 21, 2006)

You should have started a new group if you were dissatisfied. The person that started that group did so because of the same censorship from the Morritts site and it's his group. Yahoo is not that hard to use and can be very useful for getting out info. There are a number of us that are still bitter about being the insurance and we don’t own anything. You kind of brought up old memories of that 15 percent deductible on non-existent insurance (or insurance that was not kept up on the value to rebuild). How about the firing of all employees instead of using them to clean up wet walls, floors and furniture and let the building dry out. I think the owner knew we would have to pay for the new structures and was a little lax. Please feel free to dispute me and put me in my place. Info from the owning company has been a little vague and this might be because of all the lawsuits between “owners” and insurance.


----------



## rf001 (Aug 1, 2006)

this site and members have been very helpful so far...I'm glad I was told about some other threads in this site that relate to mine and now found some other owners in my same shoes that maybe can help or give advise regarding our situation as well.  We paid our timeshare in full when we purchased our 99years, 2 weeks/yr- contract (in year 2000), we loved going every year especially our 5 year kid.  We always paid the MF's on time except for one year I was one month late, and now they say we don't even own, due to the special assessment not received on time in 2005...very upset about it.  I will be going to the owners yahoo site, and look forward to Here is my post I posted yesterday, when I just joined this forum:  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29350

thanks again!


----------



## escargot (Aug 1, 2006)

Maybe this will get you to the newest Morritt's  forum  

http://morritts.17.forumer.com/index.php?sid=d2a6c928c072fd9e30754f336ff4a785


----------



## xujoe (Aug 15, 2006)

escargot said:
			
		

> Maybe this will get you to the newest Morritt's  forum
> 
> http://morritts.17.forumer.com/index.php?sid=d2a6c928c072fd9e30754f336ff4a785



I tried to register on this site, and got back an email asking me to fax a letter with my parents permission.  ???????????


----------



## Htoo0 (Aug 15, 2006)

^Gee, I haven't seen anything on the site that would warrant keeping you youngsters out.


----------



## escargot (Aug 16, 2006)

xujoe,  There are some basic rules when you register over there.  After you read them, you're asked to agree and if you are over 13 or under 13.  If you clicked "under 13" by mistake, you are asked to get parental permission.

Maybe that's what happened ...  just try again !


----------

